# Dattebayo dropping their naruto subbing??



## pokioh243 (Jul 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Naruto permanently dropped
> 
> 2008/07/18
> 
> ...


Source: http://dattebayo.com/pr/84

Noooooooo!!! Why did they do it.. They were awesome, and now a lot of people won't be able to watch it AND understand what's being said..


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 18, 2008)

Again?
How many times have they stopped subbing Naruto now?


----------



## DBlaze (Jul 18, 2008)

I noticed that too. Though DB is known to put up these kinds of messages and they sub anyway. Also since there wasn't an episode this week, it just could be a troll.
You just never know with DB :') if it's real or not, we're just gonna have to wait.


----------



## pokioh243 (Jul 18, 2008)

Did they really drop it already then? xD


----------



## Jax (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't worry, it's another YHBT!


----------



## pokioh243 (Jul 18, 2008)

And what was the meaning of YBHT again?


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 18, 2008)

It's possible once the series begins its US run, but probably not yet.


----------



## DarkCamui (Jul 18, 2008)

pokioh243 said:
			
		

> And what was the meaning of YBHT again?



You Have Been Trolled


----------



## pokioh243 (Jul 18, 2008)

O.K. then, let's wait for them to announce it is an YHBT


----------



## Youkai (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah i was not sure as well as many others might be.

they already dropped naruto 3 or 4 times i believe XD but well they sayed before not to up their subs on streaming websites and used that as an explanation so who knows ... 

i am still not sure what i should think but there is nothing else to do than wait and see.
(i wished they would stop with all those trolls after they sayed they would do so)


----------



## jan777 (Jul 18, 2008)

if they stop i will......just read the manga,,,better than the fillers anyway


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 18, 2008)

DB is not the only Naruto Fansubber out there.


----------



## wiki (Jul 18, 2008)

Since there's no naruto this week and there are gullible people like pokioh, they decided to post that.


----------



## pokioh243 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, I just had no idea they've been trolling so much. I almost never take a look at their site, only now I looked because there wasn't a new naruto ep yet on the site I download them from. Forgot there was no ep this week, so..


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 18, 2008)

I couldn't give a shit since I stopped watching naruto like 2 months ago. The show was never all that great to begin with but after that epic fight with sasuke in the first part of the series, its just been utter crap.
I wouldn't mind if its not a troll, seeing as they'll probably something else.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 18, 2008)

shit to all of those people who uploaded the episodes

here sire: a big fat *shit you*

and very underlined boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## arktikna (Jul 18, 2008)

not caring at all
as long as they don't drop bleach i'm fine with it


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 18, 2008)

If it a "you have been trolled", you don't want to flame them and spam their inboxes with curse words because they did it before and they're gonna ask you to apologize/ban you... Just something I read after looking through their banned list and news posts. Seriously...

"I'm getting free subbed episodes and I'm gonna go complain."(Not specifically at the OP)

Don't forget THEY DO IT FOR FREE, TOO. Find your subs else ware. BTW, are you really allowed to link to a website with free subbed anime with torrents?


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I stopped watching Naruto 2 when all those fillers started  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, even the fansubber can't stand to it anymore? XP


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jul 18, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I couldn't give a shit since I stopped watching naruto like 2 months ago. The show was never all that great to begin with but after that epic fight with sasuke in the first part of the series, its just been utter crap.
> I wouldn't mind if its not a troll, seeing as they'll probably something else.


The worst/funniest thing is that it took like 50 episodes to get up to that point, and then nothing happens again. And that's when I stopped watching XD


----------



## Sephi (Jul 18, 2008)

meh, the naruto anime started to suck like a year ago


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 18, 2008)

the show has been really bad.  fillers are still going. i dont hate naruto. i was a huge fan of the show and the fillers hits. still i read the manga every week and i like it. the show doesnt do it justice though.  it ruins almost every fight.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 18, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but then to get to that point was 5 other epic fights....


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome news, I hope no one else picks up the subs. Then you'll have to watch the dub. Or hopefully not watch at all.

Global IQ will increase by 3 points.


----------



## Law (Jul 18, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Awesome news, I hope no one else picks up the subs. Then you'll have to watch the dub. Or hopefully not watch at all.
> 
> Global IQ will increase by 30 points.



Fixed.

Although, if they would watch the dub Global IQ would probably decrease by 10 points and children would be running around in the streets shouting "Believe It!".


----------



## moozxy (Jul 18, 2008)

It was ok when marathoning it, but when I caught up to the ones being aired it was just not worth it to wait 10 weeks just for one fight to finish.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 18, 2008)

Dattebayo are a bunch of pompous airheads that love to do "trolls" so I never pay attention to their "announcements".


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, you're welcome for the years of free subs.

Asshole.


----------



## Anakir (Jul 19, 2008)

I stopped watching the anime so long ago. I stopped with anime in general long ago. The only thing that I do that has anything involved with anime is reading the Naruto manga. I highly recommend reading it instead because you skip all the fillers. Besides, the manga is good.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 19, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to be picky, I'm tired of the blind dub hate like this. I can tell it's blind because they haven't had Naruto say "Believe it!" in the dub since before the Rescue Tsunade arc, and they're halfway done with the year of fillers now. So take a swing in the dark at how long it's been since you've heard those words.


----------



## JPH (Jul 19, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Just to be picky, I'm tired of the blind dub hate like this. I can tell it's blind because they haven't had Naruto say "Believe it!" in the dub since before the Rescue Tsunade arc, and they're halfway done with the year of fillers now. So take a swing in the dark at how long it's been since you've heard those words.


While that is true, there's absolutely no way I could into Naruto now as it's too far ahead of me. Many people dropped it when they started noticing all the "Believe it!" crap as well as the unnecessary cheesiness such as eye-twinkling cut-scenes where they have heart to heart moments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You do have a point though, people should not continue to bash on the show and give it a shot maybe. 
Don't fail to see that things, such as television shows, can improve!


----------



## Law (Jul 19, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't ever watched the dubs, but the last time I heard the words "Believe it!" was on June 13th, my last day of school. Bunch of kids talking about Naruto in the corridors and shouting it. It's not the dub I'm bashing, it's the people that it's spawned.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 20, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started hating dubs after they fucked up Rozen Maiden

just kidding I hated them even before that

RM dub:


DN dub (spoilers):


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 20, 2008)

ARRRRGRGGGG

About 90% of Dubs suck, and unless you watch anime on TV, or has never watched anything subbed, you can't deny that. 

The only dubs that are good as the original or even better, is FMA, and Chromartie high. I watched both of them in both, and they were better than the original. I heard Black Lagoon was good in dubs, so I'm downloading it with dual-audio. 

Death note dub, I thought it was bad. I don't get why people thought the dubs for it were actually good. IT SUCKED. The voices didn't feel right, and WTF was with Near? 

Also, One piece.


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 20, 2008)

Calm down man, I doubt you can even tell if the voices fit with the original unless you can understand Japanese.

I haven't watched Naruto dubbed or subbed in while and only stick with the manga so I couldn't really care about their yhbt stuff.


----------



## fischju (Jul 20, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> ARRRRGRGGGG
> 
> About 90% of Dubs suck, and unless you watch anime on TV, or has never watched anything subbed, you can't deny that.
> 
> ...



The Evangelion dubs are very good


----------



## moozxy (Jul 20, 2008)

FLCL dubs are good


----------



## 8v8t8r (Jul 20, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> ARRRRGRGGGG
> 
> About 90% of Dubs suck, and unless you watch anime on TV, or has never watched anything subbed, you can't deny that.
> 
> ...



well after 4kids dropped one piece and funimation picked it up, the dub became 400% better.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 20, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll probably watch dubs soon for this, seeing how I really don't like the voices in Jap for this.


----------



## fischju (Jul 20, 2008)

If you can't speak Japanese, how can you say it was better than the dub? Example of sub vs dub in evangelion: Sub: 'I don't know this ceiling' Dub: 'Unfamiliar ceiling' - the latter is a much better line


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 20, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> If you can't speak Japanese, how can you say it was better than the dub? Example of sub vs dub in evangelion: Sub: 'I don't know this ceiling' Dub: 'Unfamiliar ceiling' - the latter is a much better line


The voices in some English dubs sound corny and inappropriate. You don't need to know Japanese to realize that much.


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 20, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but you can't comment on the actual acting part either with a sub.


----------



## pokioh243 (Jul 20, 2008)

Update on this, a poor one, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> July 18, 2008: Due to continued noncompliance with requests that their work not be uploading to streaming sites, DB once again drops Naruto Shippuuden, this time permanently and for real.


Source: http://dattebayo.com/pr/85 totally at the bottem

No Dattebayo, don't quit naruto .. WHYYYYY


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 20, 2008)

XeonZ said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Eng dubs are so horrible in the first place, I don't need to.


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 20, 2008)

There are other subbers that sub Naruto you know..


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 20, 2008)

XeonZ said:
			
		

> Calm down man, I doubt you can even tell if the voices fit with the original unless you can understand Japanese.
> 
> I haven't watched Naruto dubbed or subbed in while and only stick with the manga so I couldn't really care about their yhbt stuff.



You don't need to be a genius just to figure which sounds better. I somewhat understand, but a little of the basics.

Also, saying the you can't tell the difference what's better, listen to this dub, and I dare you to tell me it doesn't suck.

This is a real dub..... It takes the dubs to a whole new level.

Also, most of Americans can't pronounce names right. It really annoys me if they say the names wrong. Yea, if they changed the names, I don't care. But they just pronounce it completely wrong. And their acting is rather corny.

Also. Really. Unless you actually watch both, you can hear the difference. Just watch a few animes in subs, and honestly, you will tell the difference.


----------



## Shinster (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope they are serious cause Naruto is shit.


----------



## EarthBound (Jul 20, 2008)

YHBT


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 20, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Naruto permanently dropped [Updated]
> 
> 2008/07/18
> 
> ...


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 20, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> XeonZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm talking in more terms of dialect rather then the actual tone of the characters.  A little nitpicky I guess.  I've seen that and for that game the guys who localized it hired family members or something like to do the voices and not anyone in the business. >_>


----------



## Perseid (Jul 20, 2008)

Even if no other groups are caught up someone will swoop in. Often members of the group that dropped it will secretly form a new group and pick up right where they left off. I doubt this is going to be a big deal.

And, yes, Chaos Wars has historically bad voice acting, which is weird considering the game is by Atlus, who I thought had figured it out by now.


----------



## pokioh243 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, let's see tomorrow. Then the new ep should have been subbed, if someone DID swoop in


----------



## legendofphil (Jul 25, 2008)

YHBT, 67 is up.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 25, 2008)

i never was really a fan of naruto


----------



## iXneonXi (Jul 25, 2008)

YHBT
I


----------



## pokioh243 (Jul 25, 2008)

They DID release it


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 25, 2008)

What a surprise. o:


----------



## nephdj (Jul 25, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> XeonZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why use a budget RPG as a example? I mean they couldnt spend 100s of thousands deving a ps2 game that would only sell 50,000 in USA


----------



## apb407 (Jul 25, 2008)

There are some really good dubs

FLCL
Bleach
One Piece (the new one)
Death note

Those are ones i can think of right now but there are more

NO dub really sucks its just that if you see the japanese version first then you will be expecting something different.  A great example from me is that i saw bleach in english first up til episode 50 or something then bleach got canceled for about 2-3 months so i started watching the Japanese Version. At first i thought the voices were shit. Now i love them. Then last month Bleach the dub got continued and i was just watching them for fun and now i think the japanese voices are better.


----------

